# PB boot os 9



## mani1405 (12 Octobre 2015)

bonjour ,
j'ai mon imac g3 avec le lecteur cd hs donc j'ai copier le contenu du cd sur un dossier sur le hdd
je l'ai selectionner en dossier de boot
et maintenant j'ai un dossier avec un macintosh déchiré en deux
si quelqu'un se souvient de la commande open firmwarepour remettre le bon dossier de boot je veux bien
merci
PS je suis suis sous mac os 9.2.1


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2015)

Il faut que le dossier système, s'appelle "Dossier Système" et qu'il soit à la racine du disque dur.
Il faut aussi bien entendu que ce soit un dossier système valide.

De nombreux dossier système copiés depuis un Cd ne sont pas valides…


----------



## mani1405 (13 Octobre 2015)

Sa je sais 
Le problème c'est que j'ai copier le cd d'installation de 10.2 entier dans un dossier
Et je l'ai choisis le dossier du cd en disque de démarrage
Et donc maintenant j'ai un dossier avec un Macintosh déchirer
J'ai essayer tout les reste sa change rien
Si quelqu'un a la soluce merci


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

Tu l'as copié comment ? Depuis OS 9.2 ? Dans ce cas tous les liens unix sont morts sur ta copie ... Un OS X, ça se clone.

Est-ce que tu as un autre Mac de la même génération ?

Et c'est quoi un Macintosh "déchiré" ?


----------



## mani1405 (13 Octobre 2015)

J'ai un cd 'installer de os x 10.2 ,
J'ai copier le contenu total du cd d'installation dans un dossier à la racine du hdd
J'ai choisi le dossier comme dossier de démarrage
Et maintenant j'ai un dossier avec une image de Macintosh classic ,
Le dossier est en déchirer


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

Si tu me répètes la même chose (et l'orthographe ...), on ne va pas avancer ...

Comment as-tu copié le CD sur le disque dur ?


----------



## mani1405 (13 Octobre 2015)

Avec un lecteur de DVD externe en USB
Car mon lecteur de cd interne est hs
En autre machine j'ai mon hackingtosh sous 10.7


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

D'accord mais la copie a été faite via OS 9, ou est-ce que tu as branché ton iMac en mode Target sur le Hack et cloné le CD sur l'iMac avec Carbon Cloner Cloner ou équivalent ?

En tout cas si tu copies le contenu du CD de Jaguar avec OS 9 ça ne marchera jamais.

Tu as une autre solution, tu sors le DD de l'iMac, tu le branches en USB (avec un kit) sur un autre Mac PPC et tu installes OS X (tu peux installer la 10.2, mais aussi la 10.3 ou la 10.4).


----------



## mani1405 (13 Octobre 2015)

Pas de FW donc pas de mode target
Je n'ai pas de kit IDE vers USB ep pas d'autre mac PPC
Il me senmblais que depuis l'Open firmware on peux remettre le choit par défaut au démarrage


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

Oui mais si tu as une copie correcte du CD d'OS X. De plus tu ne réponds pas à la question de comment tu l'as copié ... c'est important !


----------



## mani1405 (13 Octobre 2015)

J'ai brancher mon lecteur USB Au iMac g3 depuis le g3 j'ai copier le contenu entier du cd à la racine du hdd dans un dossier
le tout depuis le g3


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2015)

Bah, tu peux tenter un reset Pram.
Il me semble qu'après le Mac choisi le Système logique pour l'ordi.
Ca devrait être Os9 et non ton truc bidouillé…


----------



## melaure (13 Octobre 2015)

mani1405 a dit:


> J'ai brancher mon lecteur USB Au iMac g3 depuis le g3 j'ai copier le contenu entier du cd à la racine du hdd dans un dossier
> le tout depuis le g3



OK je voulais être sur, tu as copié le CD depuis OS9, donc ça ne marchera jamais. On ne copie pas un système unix bootable depuis OS9 (ou plus vieux ...).

Personne ne peux te prêter un lecteur Firewire ? Tu as pas un ami avec un PowerMac G3/G4 ?


----------



## mani1405 (13 Octobre 2015)

comme dit dans un poste plus haut pas de FW = FireWire
car modéle 250 MHZ d’école (uniquement ceux pour l’éducation n'ont pas de firewire)
mais il y a une commande depuis l'open firmware qui existe pour remettre le dossier de boot par défaut mais impossible de m'en souvenir


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est peut-être par ici.

Pour reset de l'openfirmware, Command-Option-O-F puis :
reset-nvram
set-defaults
reset-all

Sinon non ce sont les 5 premières génération d'iMac qui n'ont pas de FW (Bondy blue 233, puis 266, et les iMacs de 5 couleurs en 266 puis 333 Mhz, plus le modèle d'entrée de gamme (350 Mhz) quand les DV sont sortis)


----------



## mani1405 (14 Octobre 2015)

Oui petite erreur 350 mhz c'est mieux 
J'ai tester les 3 commande: 
reset-nvram
set-defaults
reset-all
Sa change rien
J'ai aussi fais tout les reset existants sans changement 
Je suis en train de faire une clé USB avec os 9
Mais il ne trouve pas la clé 
Sa vient du fais qu'elle soit en hfs+ ?


----------



## melaure (14 Octobre 2015)

Non ça vient du fait que ces machines ne bootent pas en USB de manière standard …

Mais par l'open firmware, regarde cet article de Pascal.

Bon courage, surtout pour démarrer sur quelque chose en USB 1 …


----------



## mani1405 (14 Octobre 2015)

J'avais déjà reusi par le menu ALT 
plus qu'à me souvenir comment ?


----------



## Invité (14 Octobre 2015)

Boot avec "alt" enfoncé jusqu'à l'apparition des systèmes bootables…


----------

